# So much for HL coach



## plomito (Apr 7, 2015)

Well this one is short. I joined HL and bought some of their products, they are not bad at all but some of them are pricey. The coach I have sent me a bunch of texts with different mixes and lots of ideas to eat healthy. 

After a I placed my order, the coach contacted me letting me know that I should order other products to see results faster, after that the coach contacted me several times asking me if I placed the order (now I'm annoyed) once I did not even a week has pass and again this morning received another texts letting me know I should place another order. The funny thing is that Im not even reach the half of the ones I have. 

I'm very annoyed and about to let the coach have it, because it seems this is all about making a sale rather than help me reach my goal. I understand they have to make their money, but work with me here, why should I. Order more of the stuff I have if I'm not even half empty.

Any advise? 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

The heck is HL?


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> The heck is HL?


Herbalife...a pyramid scheme selling weight loss and nutrition stuff you can buy anywhere else for half the price

run...run away.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Preeminently, one of the world's biggest "pyramid" scams, whereby only the "rich get richer!"

Don't just walk away from this mess ~ run away from it! Post haste!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Go to "Mark's Daily Apple" website and get all the FREE info you'll ever need about eating healthy and living a healthy lifestyle. Buy your vitamins from a reputable brand at the store. And send the "coach" a stern text telling him/her to buzz off.

Herbalife is a complete scam.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Surprised people still buy these vitamin scams nowadays, they've been around for ages, then again, so is religion (oops, my bad  )

Still remember years ago my parents bought into one of these for a short period, thankfully they wised up in the end, think I was around 8 yrs old at the time still remember that instinctual spike in my gut that something was fishy about it. Always wondered why my parents bought them anyway; both normally intelligent, "give it a shot" they must have thought. Might have just been dad's decision though, he's a real "homer" compared to mum who was the real brains.


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Surprised people still buy these vitamin scams nowadays, they've been around for ages, then again, so is religion (oops, my bad  )
> 
> Still remember years ago my parents bought into one of these for a short period, thankfully they wised up in the end, think I was around 8 yrs old at the time still remember that instinctual spike in my gut that something was fishy about it. Always wondered why my parents bought them anyway; both normally intelligent, "give it a shot" they must have thought. Might have just been dad's decision though, he's a real "homer" compared to mum who was the real brains.


it might have been because a friend, relative, or coworker was selling it. That's how those MLMs (pyramid schemes) work...by annoying people you know.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

ReidWright said:


> it might have been because a friend, relative, or coworker was selling it. That's how those MLMs (pyramid schemes) work...by annoying people you know.


Yes, about 18 years ago my MIL was into HL. Said that the stuff worked wonders for her. We bought one batch to placate her. She died shortly thereafter of heart attack. 

Often the sales people are true believers. 

There is some benefits of HL. It has placebo effect and makes some people feel better. It can also trigger others to take positive steps to improve their health through diet and exercise.

I am not familiar with their current products now. If they sell fiber etc it has some benefits. But their special formulas? Unless or insignificant positive effects other than placebo.

OP, tell the salesperson to stop contacting you and you will call them when you need. As you learned, never give out text or email contact info. Give out only a phone number than you can filter. Unfortunately since you have done recent business with them, they are legally permitted to contact you without running afoul of the FTC/FCC Do Not Call List. But be sure to follow their policy on cancellation and do not contact/ unsubscribe.


----------



## plomito (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks for all the feedback. I tried it because of all the hype, and i guess you get to a point that you want a product to help you reach the goal you want. I have to say i never heard of the "placebo effect", and wow totally shocked. 

I will finish the product because don't want to waste it, but i'm done. As for the coach goes, if i get another text i'll sure will speak my mind, i really don't appreciate the constant pressure for me to buy, but yet you haven't provided any tips other than the average stuff i can find online.


----------



## MRR (Sep 14, 2015)

is the term HL supposed to be common knowledge? I know there are a lot of acronyms on here but this is not in the 'newbies' thread.


----------



## plomito (Apr 7, 2015)

MRR said:


> is the term HL supposed to be common knowledge? I know there are a lot of acronyms on here but this is not in the 'newbies' thread.


I don't think so, but when i started the thread i was using my mobile and was typing fast.


----------

